# Conectar 2 Woofer doble bobina



## pttk (Jun 25, 2021)

Estimados, compre 4 woofers Almani S3-10 de doble bobina de 4 Ohms, necesito conectarlos para queden en 8 ohms la pareja. Me pueden ayudar?



Gracias


----------



## DMLUNA (Jun 25, 2021)

Son 4 woofer,caso uno tienen doble bobina de 4 ohms? Osea cada parlante tiene 2 +2 ?


----------



## pttk (Jun 25, 2021)

No cada woofer tiene dos bobina de 4 Ohms, la idea es instalar 2 woofers pero con 8 ohms


----------



## DMLUNA (Jun 25, 2021)

Tenés 4 woofers,pero querés que te queden 2 parejas dando un total de 8 ohms, correcto? 
Conectas primero cada bobina que son de 2 ohms,en serie con la otra bobina que es del mismo parlante, ahí ya tenés 4 Ohms.
Luego conectas en serie cada parlante que ya te había sumado 4 omhs,osea 4 +4=8.


----------



## pttk (Jun 25, 2021)

DMLUNA dijo:


> Tenés 4 woofers,pero querés que te queden 2 parejas dando un total de 8 ohms, correcto?
> Conectas primero cada bobina que son de 2 ohms,en serie con la otra bobina que es del mismo parlante, ahí ya tenés 4 Ohms.
> Luego conectas en serie cada parlante que ya te había sumado 4 omhs,osea 4 +4=8.


Gracias. No estoy seguro que las bobinas sean de 2 Ohms, me parece que las dos son de 4 Ohms. Aun no me llegan.


----------



## DMLUNA (Jun 25, 2021)

No tenes un multimetro para medir la impedancia?


----------



## pttk (Jun 25, 2021)

DMLUNA dijo:


> No tenes un multimetro para medir la impedancia?


Si tengo, pero aun no me llegan y las especificaciones del fabricante no son muy claras....para mi


----------



## DMLUNA (Jun 25, 2021)

Pone el multimetro en escala de ohms, y medí cada bobina a ver cuanto da.


----------



## pttk (Jun 25, 2021)

DMLUNA dijo:


> Pone el multimetro en escala de ohms, y medí cada bobina a ver cuanto da.


Si en las especificaciones dice que se puede dejar en 4 Ohms, entonces deberian se ambas de 2 ohms, porque de lo contrario no da


----------



## DMLUNA (Jun 25, 2021)

es este el parlante:?








						Almani S3 Series 10 inch Woofer Dual 4 ohm Voice Coils 800 Watts Peak | Mavin the Webstore
					

The Almani S3 Series hit the price point by combining Great Quality, Good Looks, Rocking Sound and Excellent performance into One Super Speaker. | Mavin the Webstore



					www.mavin.com


----------



## pttk (Jun 25, 2021)

DMLUNA dijo:


> es este el parlante:?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, a ellos se los compre


----------



## DMLUNA (Jun 25, 2021)

Yo entiendo que cada parlante tiene 2 bobinas de 4 omhs.
En general, la Conexión en Serie se utiliza para aumentar la impedancia, mientras que la Conexión en Paralelo se usa para lo contrario, para disminuirla


----------



## pttk (Jun 25, 2021)

DMLUNA dijo:


> Yo entiendo que cada parlante tiene 2 bobinas de 4 omhs.
> En general, la Conexión en Serie se utiliza para aumentar la impedancia, mientras que la Conexión en Paralelo se usa para lo contrario, para disminuirla


OK, ahora como conecto las bobinas de los 2 woofers para que queden en 8 ohms?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 25, 2021)

Hola a todos , es possible hacer 2 Ohmios ponendo los dos devanados en paralelo , o 8 Ohmios ponendo los dos devanados en série .
Es possible obtener los 4 Ohmios olvidando un devanado.
Pero , !Ojo ao Piojo! la polaridad de los devanados NO puede sener olvidada tal cual un transformador con dos primarios gemelos.
!Suerte y Saludos!


----------



## DMLUNA (Jun 25, 2021)

Cada woofer lo dejas en 8 y listo. Osea bobinas en serie. 
Y cada parlante va a ser de 8 ohms, siempre que los conectes al amplificador en paralelo.


----------



## pttk (Jun 25, 2021)

La otra duda, si son 2 bobinas de 4 Ohms, puedo conectar solo UNA bobina en cada woofers y luego hago serie con el otro y me da 8 ohms.

Pero me queda la duda si al conectar solo una bobina de cada woofers no estare desaprovechando la potencia?


DMLUNA dijo:


> Cada woofer lo dejas en 8 y listo. Osea bobinas en serie.
> Y cada parlante va a ser de 8 ohms, siempre que los conectes al amplificador en paralelo.


Si, pero el tema que van 2 woofers por caja, o sea necesito que ambos woofers me den 8 ohms.

O sea el tema es dejar cada woofer en *4 ohms usando las dos bobinas*, asi los pongo en serie y ahi me da 8 ohms en total


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 25, 2021)

pttk dijo:


> "Pero me queda la duda si al conectar solo una bobina de cada woofers no estare desaprovechando la potencia?"


Potencia es VxV/R , si tu amplificador tiene fuerza para enpujar lo altavoz  NO pierdes  nada.


----------



## pttk (Jun 25, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Potencia es VxV/R , si tu amplificador tiene fuerza para enpujar lo altavoz  NO pierdes  nada.


Gracias, ahora entiendo que en rigor es UNA bobina con dos cableados? en cada woofer, por ende si energizo una bobina, estoy energizando la misma bobina fisica


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 25, 2021)

pttk dijo:


> Gracias, ahora entiendo que en rigor es UNA bobina con dos cableados? en cada woofer


NO , son dos bobinas distintas devanadas con mismo tipo de hilo y mismo numero de espiras en lo mismo cono.


----------



## pttk (Jun 25, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> NO , son dos bobinas distintas devanadas en lo mismo cono.


Humm, gracias por la aclaracion, entonces SI puedo energizar una sola y no perdera potencia?, porque ahi el cableado es muy sencillo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 25, 2021)

pttk dijo:


> Humm, gracias por la aclaracion, entonces SI puedo energizar una sola y no perdera potencia?, porque ahi el cableado es muy sencillo.


Bueno , si tu amplificador logras enpujar 2 Ohmios debes poner las dos bobinas en paralelo .
Si non debes entonses poner las dos bobinas en série (8 Ohmios) .
Ahora si logras enpujar 4 Ohmios entonses utilize solamente una bobina y olvide la otra.


----------



## pttk (Jun 25, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , si tu amplificador logras enpujar 2 Ohmios debes poner las dos bobinas en paralelo .
> Si non debes entonses poner las dos bobinas en série (8 Ohmios) .
> Ahora si logras enpujar 4 Ohmios entonses utilize solamente una bobina y olvide la otra.


Gracias, si la duda es si pierdo eficiencia al usar una bobina?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 25, 2021)

pttk dijo:


> Gracias, si la duda es si pierdo eficiencia al usar una bobina?


Vas a tener que buscar en el foro, por que hace poco tiempo vimos una importante variación en los parámetros T/S de un parlante doble bobina...y eso influye en el rendimiento.
Si eso eso a lo que referís, buscalo en el foro. Si es otra cosa...no sé.


----------



## elucches (Jun 25, 2021)

Encontré esto. (Aclaro que no conozco esos parlantes; solo pongo el enlace por si ayuda).


----------



## pttk (Jun 26, 2021)

elucches dijo:


> Encontré esto. (Aclaro que no conozco esos parlantes; solo pongo el enlace por si ayuda).


Siempre se agradece la ayuda. Cuando lleguen a casa hare las pruebas y comento.


----------



## Mardoqueo (Jun 27, 2021)

Un tema mas para Mardoqueo:

Mira son doble impedancia de nucleo (a 4ohm cada nucleo) para tener 2 u 8 ohm - por altavoz

Y quieres 2 woofer a 8ohm. Cierto?

Lo mejor es usar un par cualquiera y "seriar" con el otro par, asi logras tu proposito de 8ohm 

Idem para los dos woofer restantes

Ante esto ¿no hubiera sido mejor comprar todos de 4ohm?
Pero por algun motivo necesitarás a 8ohm por lado 

Aprovechando mejor el gasto:

puedes seriar todos los parlantes esto es unir + y - de los bornes centrales y tendras 8ohm por parlante 

acto seguido unes en paralelo 2 por lado y y tendras 4ohm

si ves los datos de tu ampli notaras que a 4ohm entrega el doble de potencia que a los 8ohm que buscas

Asi aprovechas todos los nucleos y la potencia total de los parlantes sin la sensaciòn de malgastar dinero en nucleos que no se van a usar - que sentido tiene.

Cuenta tu experiencia y el avance de tu proyecto. Adelante.


----------



## pttk (Jun 27, 2021)

Mardoqueo dijo:


> Un tema mas para Mardoqueo:
> 
> Mira son doble impedancia de nucleo (a 4ohm cada nucleo) para tener 2 u 8 ohm - por altavoz
> 
> ...


Era una oferta de la cual no me pude resistir, van montados en cajas acusticas que tiene un crossover -requiere 8 ohms- para woofers.

Probare primero conectando UNA bobina de cada woofer en serie ahi llego a 8 ohms, escuchare como suena.

No puede encontrar woofers de 10 pulgadas y 4 ohms con estas especificaciones, curiosamente todo agotado, entregas para septiembre y mis cajas sin woofers no resisten la espera.


----------



## Mardoqueo (Jun 27, 2021)

Ahora si

En este caso lo mejor seria aplicar la primera solucion que expuse, 8ohm para tu x-over.

Pero si optas la segunda opcion propuesta, a 4ohm tu x-over cortarà a otra frecuencia, y como soluciòn buscas una Resistencia de 4ohm lo pones en serie con ambos parlantes y solucionado: los 8ohm servido en bandeja; de potencia 10 o 20W notaras son grandes como de 1cm² basta que sea robusta, esta absorverà potencia.

Llama y encàrgalo YA!

Haa, que sean 2.


----------



## pttk (Jun 27, 2021)

Otra variable, en el crossover puedo modificar la impedancia del woofer, ahora está en 8 Ohms, pero puedo dejarla en 4 Ohms. De ésta forma dejo cada woofer en 2 Ohms,  los pongo en serie y quedan en 4 Ohms.

El tema es probar cual combinación es la mas eficiente y suena mejor.


----------



## Mardoqueo (Jun 27, 2021)

Ya mi cabeza es un hervidero de información y que no quede incompleto.

Según la formula de L(mH) casi seguro es de 1mH , entonces queda saber que Frecuencias de corte da para:

4 Ohm = 637Hz
8 Ohm = 1.273Hz (1.2kHz)

Concluyo que para Sub woofer el mejor corte se da a 4 Ohm y aún así es valor de corte muy alto para graves. Si sabes la Inductancia de la bobina hacemos el cálculo. Tele-Educacion a toda marcha

Je je je


----------



## pttk (Jun 27, 2021)

Mardoqueo dijo:


> Ya mi cabeza es un hervidero de información y que no quede incompleto.
> 
> Según la formula de L(mH) casi seguro es de 1mH , entonces queda saber que Frecuencias de corte da para:
> 
> ...



Ahí la información técnica del crossover, considerando que son 2 woofers tras la L1 y C1


----------



## capitanp (Jun 27, 2021)

Un subwoofer doble bobina con un filtro pasivo, es mas 2 subwoofer !!



Yo usaría un amplificador que soporte 1 Ohm de salida con filtro activo o uno stereo que soporte 2 Ohms
de salida siempre con filtro activo , siempre teniendo en cuenta que los doble bobina se destacan por tener mejor rendimiento a altas corrientes, cosa que se atenúa con un filtro /LC


----------



## Mardoqueo (Jun 27, 2021)

JA ja jaa JA

Hasta el de la primera foto duda de ese primer concepto...

Pero el parlante (caja) ya viene con filtro diseñado y para 8ohm, para cualquier amplificador que se use deberas lograr que la caja mida 1 o 2 como pides.

Ademas no pierden potencia siguen sonando es la forma en que funciona el oido de percibir atenuaciôn, los oidos son mas sensibles a los medios si cortas estos tu cerebro interpreta caida de energia sonora y el sistema crîtico se encarga de dar vida a este mito, lo mismo con agudos, cualquier tratado de Psicoacústica lo explica asi o de otro modo.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 27, 2021)

Claro si tomas de manera abstracta al parámetro TS pero eso no hará que un parlante diseñado para caraudio funcione bien en tu sala


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 28, 2021)

Es sencillo : son 2 bobinas de 4 ohms c/u . Para 8 debes conectarlas EN SERIE ( *cuidando polaridad* obviamente ) . Mejor si luego controlas con tester si esta ok  antes de conectar .


pttk dijo:


> Humm, gracias por la aclaracion, entonces SI puedo energizar una sola y no perdera potencia?, porque ahi el cableado es muy sencillo


Es probable que funcione mejor en 8 ohms si tu amplificador da suficiente potencia . El circuito magnetico es mas potente en este caso .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 28, 2021)

AntonioAA dijo:


> "Es sencillo : son 2 bobinas de 4 ohms c/u . Para 8 debes conectarlas EN SERIE ( *cuidando polaridad* obviamente ) . Mejor si luego controlas con tester si esta ok  antes de conectar ."


Hola a todos , caro Don AntonioAA con un Multitester NO es possible saper si la polaridad de las bobinas si quedan conectadas correctamente y si solamente si si quedan en serie o paralelo o abierto.
Lo mejor a hacer es tener muuucha atención a las indicaciones de la polaridad inpresas cercano a los terminales de conección.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 28, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don AntonioAA con un Multitester NO es possible saper si la polaridad de las bobinas si quedan conectadas correctamente y si solamente si si quedan en serie o paralelo o abierto.
> Lo mejor a hacer es tener muuucha atención a las indicaciones de la polaridad inpresas cercano a los terminales de conección.
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Por supuesto @Daniel Lopes ! solo es una minima precaucion  ( Extraño Brasil  maravilhoso ! )


----------



## pttk (Jun 28, 2021)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Es sencillo : son 2 bobinas de 4 ohms c/u . Para 8 debes conectarlas EN SERIE ( *cuidando polaridad* obviamente ) . Mejor si luego controlas con tester si esta ok  antes de conectar .
> 
> Es probable que funcione mejor en 8 ohms si tu amplificador da suficiente potencia . El circuito magnetico es mas potente en este caso .



Si, tengo un SAE 2401, eroga 250 W por canal a 8 Ohms, creo los moverá muy bien. Me refiero utilizando UNA bobina de cada woofer



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don AntonioAA con un Multitester NO es possible saper si la polaridad de las bobinas si quedan conectadas correctamente y si solamente si si quedan en serie o paralelo o abierto.
> Lo mejor a hacer es tener muuucha atención a las indicaciones de la polaridad inpresas cercano a los terminales de conección.
> !Saludos desde Brasil!



Pero siempre se puede hacer la prueba de polaridad con la una pila AA


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 28, 2021)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Por supuesto @Daniel Lopes ! solo es una minima precaucion  ( Extraño Brasil  maravilhoso ! )


!Tanbien tengo muchas  ganas de conocer Argentina , las referenzias son de las mejores !


pttk dijo:


> "Pero siempre se puede hacer la prueba de polaridad con la una pila AA"


Esa prueba alen de muy sensilla es igualmente infalivel , incluso puedes probar ponendo las conecciones erradas de proposicto que lo teste acusa lo error ( lo cono NO si mueve)
!Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 28, 2021)

Este tema ya parece una conversación de sordos...
Cada parlante tiene DOS bobinas de 4 ohms CADA UNA y quien consulta necesita sumar 8 ohms conectando DOS parlantes por cada baffle --> la unica posibilidad de conectarlos para lograr 8 ohms es usar UNA bobina de cada parlante (4 ohms) y ponerla en serie con UNA bobina del otro parlante (+4 ohms = 8 ohms).
Listo: pierde una bobina de cada parlante pero logra los 8 ohms que necesita.
En el otro baffle hace lo mismo y se acabó la historia.


----------



## pttk (Jun 28, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Este tema ya parece una conversación de sordos...
> Cada parlante tiene DOS bobinas de 4 ohms CADA UNA y quien consulta necesita sumar 8 ohms conectando DOS parlantes por cada baffle --> la unica posibilidad de conectarlos para lograr 8 ohms es usar UNA bobina de cada parlante (4 ohms) y ponerla en serie con UNA bobina del otro parlante (+4 ohms = 8 ohms).
> Listo: pierde una bobina de cada parlante pero logra los 8 ohms que necesita.
> En el otro baffle hace lo mismo y se acabó la historia.


Violentamente concreto, efectivamente esa es la forma mas rapida de hacerlo, pero el tema es .........perdire eficiencia al usar UNA bobina de cada woofer?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 28, 2021)

pttk dijo:


> Violentamente concreto, efectivamente esa es la forma mas rapida de hacerlo, pero el tema es .........perdire eficiencia al usar UNA bobina de cada woofer?


Eso es fácil de averiguar: medí los parámetros Thiele-Small de los woofers con cada combinación de conexión de bobinas y analizá el rendimiento resultante.
Digo que los midas por que dudo mucho que los consigas tal como los necesitás...


----------



## DMLUNA (Jun 28, 2021)

Hablando desde la ignorancia, yo creo que más que eficiencia,vas a perder el dinero que has gastado comprando sub de doble bobina, no estarías aprovechando al Máximo el rendimiento de ese parlante. 
Segundo, que lo más experimentados me corrijan, pero no van a ocurrir variaciones en los parámetros del parlante,si lo usa con una o con las dos bobinas? 
Le sirve el mismo litraje del bafle?


----------



## Mardoqueo (Jun 28, 2021)

Ja je ja ja que bueno che...



DMLUNA dijo:


> Segundo, que lo más experimentados me corrijan, pero no van a ocurrir variaciones en los parámetros del parlante,si lo usa con una o con las dos bobinas?
> Le sirve el mismo litraje del bafle?



El consultante adquirio estos como reemplazo a algo de fábrica, si se adaptan bien a la caja, serà un buen gasto.

Habrá que esperar resultados de su propia audiciôn  ...  sino seguirà siendo esta, una charla de sordos.

JA JA JA


----------



## pttk (Jun 29, 2021)

Las cajas tenian unos JBL bobina simple de 4 ohms que ya estaban muy viejos. En serie daban 8 ohms


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 29, 2021)

Dado el estado de cosas ... no te queda otra que probar , *conectando como te dijo Dr. Z* ... No creo que ande muy mal , caso contrario deberias medir todo y rediseñar crossover .


----------



## pttk (Jun 29, 2021)

Gracias a TODOS, pruebo y les comento


----------



## carlos zamora (Jun 29, 2021)

Unes los dos bornes centrales, y te quedan los extremos sueltos, como + y -, para comprobarlo, con un tester si tienen mides la impedancia y te va a dar aproximadamente 6,8 ohms, está perfecto..


----------



## pttk (Jul 22, 2021)

Vamos instalando







Quedaron perfectos, mañana conecto y pruebo


----------



## DMLUNA (Jul 23, 2021)

pttk dijo:


> Vamos instalando
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 269816
> 
> ...


Y alguna novedad?


----------



## pttk (Jul 24, 2021)

Conecte asi para lograr* 8 ohms usando las 4 bobinas y los dos woofers*




Medi cada woofers y da 4 a 5 OHMS, los puse en serie (los 2 woofers) y logro 10 Ohms, creo que la impedancia varia al estar sin carga, pero deberia dar 8 ohms nominales en regimen.

LLegaron 2 solamente, espero lleguen los otros la proxima semana. Lamentablemente en el aeropuerto mojaron las cajas y se rompieron.



Felizmente SIN daño alguno, los protegio las bolsas selladas.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2021)

No me queda en claro esa conexión  , veo las 4 bobinas en serie =16 Ohms de impedancia y unos 10 a 12 Ohms de resistencia DC medido a tester  . . .


----------



## pttk (Jul 24, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No me queda en claro esa conexión  , veo las 4 bobinas en serie =16 Ohms de impedancia y unos 10 a 12 Ohms de resistencia DC medido a tester  . . .


Cada woofer tiene 2 bobinas de 4 ohms cada una, al unir los conectores centrales queda en 4 ohms (según manual fabricante) medidos con el tester marca 6 ohms.

Ahora sí se conectan los dos en serie son 8 ohms, medido con tester da 10 ohms.

Al conectar el crossover y medir en los conectores de la caja da 12 ohms.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2021)

pttk dijo:


> Cada woofer tiene 2 bobinas de 4 ohms cada una, al unir los conectores centrales queda en 4 ohms (según manual fabricante) medidos con el tester marca 6 ohms.


 
Manual equivocado , son 8 Ohms


----------



## pttk (Jul 24, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Manual equivocado , son 8 Ohms


Confío más en mis médiciones, cada woofer quedó en 4 ohms. No medi, pero es probable que las bobinas sean de 2 ohms y no de 4


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2021)

Entonces si  🤷‍♂️


----------



## pttk (Jul 24, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entonces si  🤷‍♂️


Cuando lleguen los otros 2 medire cada bobina.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 24, 2021)

En mi experiancia personal de hace muchos años, que eran comunes las bocinas de 8 ohms y solo contabamos con tester de continua, solían medir unos 6,5 ohms en los parlantes coincidentes con la teoría. En tanto los parlantes de 3,2 ohms de algunas radio o tocadiscos, median algo de 2 a 2,5 ohms. Espero le sirva para evitar el fogonazo.    Exitos
Como sea , con una resistencia de pocos (10 ohms ) y un generador de audio a 1000 herzt , puede evacuar sus dudas haciendo unas poquitas cuentas, igual de última, el humo lo vá a advertir que algo no cerró  Abrazo


----------



## pttk (Ago 9, 2021)

LLegaron el par de Woofers que faltaban, midiendo:


Cada bobina mide 2,9 Ohms




Seriadas dan 5,6 Ohms


En paralelo 1,5 Ohms


Los Woofers en serie dan 11,3 Ohms, configuracion que elegi, *se COME toda la potencia del power*


Utilizando UNA bobina de cada Woofers 5,5 Ohms



Una bobina de cada Woofers en paralelo 1,4 Ohms

Mañana probare las bobinas de cada Woofers en paralelo y ambos en serie, quiero bajar la impedancia total

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 10, 2021)

pttk dijo:


> LLegaron el par de Woofers que faltaban, midiendo:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 270361
> Cada bobina mide 2,9 Ohms
> ...


!OJO! Don PTTK , con lo auxilio de un murtimetro sinples ustedes logras medir solamente  la resistencia DC del hilo de cubre que conpoen la bobina y NO la Inpedancia real de tu Altavoz !
La medida real de la Inpedancia de tu Altavoz es hecha en AC y esa es mas conpleja de si  hacer .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## pttk (Ago 10, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !OJO! Don PTTK , con lo auxilio de un murtimetro sinples ustedes logras medir solamente  la resistencia DC del hilo de cubre que conpoen la bobina y NO la Inpedancia real de tu Altavoz !
> La medida real de la Inpedancia de tu Altavoz es hecha en AC y esa es mas conpleja de si  hacer .
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Gracias, seguire probando. 

Hasta ahora los 2 woofers en serie miden 11 Ohms, lo unico que noto es que tengo dar mucho volumen la mover los woofers, a bajo volumen no escucho bajos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 10, 2021)

pttk dijo:


> Gracias, seguire probando.
> 
> Hasta ahora los 2 woofers en serie miden 11 Ohms, lo unico que noto es que tengo dar mucho volumen la mover los woofers, a bajo volumen no escucho bajos


Bueno quizaz eses altavozez sean muy "duros" o sea tiene que tener bastante potenzia para moverlos adecuadamente , o mejor son diseñados para andar a una potenzia muuucho as alta que de tu amplificador puede fornir.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Mardoqueo (Ago 23, 2021)

Holaaa

Que buena informaciôn gráfica excelente.
Don Pttk:

Los parlantes tienen diseño forma estilo para audio car, estos estan diseñados para alta potencia y al tratar de adaptarlos a un diseño hogareño .. a confesiòn de partes relevo de pruebas:

Nota ud una caida de potencia por la diferencia de señal entre hi fi y audiocar, estos ultimos modifican la señal agregando sub-armônicos o freq's sub-sônicas (propios de autoestereos) a la mûsica en cuestiôn, para "inflar" los graves y estas amplificadas logran vencer la masa propia de estos parlantes, logrando verdaderos RETUMBES de sonido.

Este efecto lo hacen procesadores de sonido a nivel lînea bajo muchos nombres para hi fi, puede ser LOUDNESS u otro alternativo distinto a un ecualizador, pruebe si su equipo tiene ese procesador.

En la terminologia técnica se tratan de Enfatizadores Psicoacûsticos, inflan los graves y agudos, a nivel linea .. podrian solucionar una parte al menos para que los graves tengan presencia.
Ahora entre todas las conexiones publicadas yo optarîa por la de 1,5 y dos en serie daran 3 ohm de Resistencia - muy asimilable a los 4ohm de Impedancia ya que segun dijo en los principios podia configurar el x-over para 8 o 4, verdad?


----------



## Mardoqueo (Ago 24, 2021)

Y sigue la cabeza triturando informaciòn y que bueno compartirlo:

Ese valor de ohm prometido por cada bobina casi seguro es a 1.000Hz y dificil que el filtro entregue a mas de 500Hz .. a esa freq la impedancia serà mas alta que incluso los 2ohm de "teoria" ya que la imagen demuestra 1,5ohm de modo global un promedio para todo el rango util, y no se va a usar todo ese "ancho de banda" 

Por lo tanto a 500hz es de esperar un valor de impedancia tan chico que es bueno partir de un valor chico tambien, hasta que se aprenda a hallar: Impedancia en función de la Frecuencia, a valor grande mas caîda de potencia.

O ud quiera experimentar con .. ARTA?

Igual si el diseño es a otra freq mas baja, y es de esperar que asi sea, no serà siempre lineal y constante.

A todo esto los parametros T/S no definen la calidad final ya que no es una caja basada en los datos del parlante y la fase?

Aqui es interesante ya que los Synth Low agarran una freq fija o variable ejemplo 100hz y cada segmento inferior se verà afectado a àngulos cada vez proporcionales, mas retrasados, estas freq involucradas desfazadas a diversos àngulos se mezclan con la señal original creando una onda mas voluminosa, mas inflada, mas grave, mas excursion o desplazamiento del conjunto movil .. mas explosión!

Queda probado, el enfatizador juega con las fases y finalmente la calidad de sonido resultante està definido por estas fases precisamente, y gusta el sonido, despierta emociones, por algo se llama Enfatizador Psico-acústico, mejor tenerla de aliada a la fase que combatir contra ella.

Espero que sirva el aporte lo estudiè muy chico, lo abandone casi una dècada y ... no se, que tema apasionante.


----------



## pttk (Dic 11, 2022)

Estimados, retomo el tema, finalmente VENDI los woofer ALMANI, nunca logre que sonaran bien, MUY duros. Necesitaban demasiada energia.

Estoy comprando unos FENTON holandeses, buenas especificaciones y precio contenido.


----------



## emilio177 (Dic 11, 2022)

pttk dijo:


> Estimados, retomo el tema, finalmente VENDI los woofer ALMANI, nunca logre que sonaran bien, MUY duros. Necesitaban demasiada energia.
> 
> Estoy comprando unos FENTON holandeses, buenas especificaciones y precio contenido.


La idea es..... siempre consultar a un "experto" que parlante comprar..... 
Antes de impresionarse con una oferta
Si lo extrapolamos a mecanica..... Compraste un motor FH18 (Volvo) para un "sapito" Wolkswagen


----------



## fabioosorio (Dic 11, 2022)

Y no tomó una bobina de cada parlante y poner en serie los dos parlantes como se le indicó al principio?


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , es possible hacer 2 Ohmios ponendo los dos devanados en paralelo , o 8 Ohmios ponendo los dos devanados en série .
> Es possible obtener los 4 Ohmios olvidando un devanado.
> Pero , !Ojo ao Piojo! la polaridad de los devanados NO puede sener olvidada tal cual un transformador con dos primarios gemelos.
> !Suerte y Saludos!





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Potencia es VxV/R , si tu amplificador tiene fuerza para enpujar lo altavoz  NO pierdes  nada.


----------



## pttk (Dic 11, 2022)

Si, probe varias conbinaciones, pero nunca me gusto como sonaba.


----------



## DMLUNA (Dic 12, 2022)

pttk dijo:


> Estimados, retomo el tema, finalmente VENDI los woofer ALMANI, nunca logre que sonaran bien, MUY duros. Necesitaban demasiada energia.
> 
> Estoy comprando unos FENTON holandeses, buenas especificaciones y precio contenido.


Ojo con esos parlantes Fenton, son de 87.1 db de sensibilidad,creo yo muy duros. Lo ideal no sería de 92 dB o superior? Que me corrijan los que más saben.


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 16, 2022)

Aclaro que el rendimiento va muy relacionado con las prestaciones , y lamentablemente es INVERSO.
Los mejores parlantes tienen rendimientos mas bajos .
En el caso que se refiere esto , si queremos subwoofer , que llegue comodamente a los 30Hz , el rendimiento normal es 87-88 db/mw
los parlantes de PA tienen rendimientos mucho mas alto , pero normalmente NO LLEGAN a frecuencias bajas .
Eso se ve claramente en el parametro Fs .
Lo que logra un sub de 12" solo es posible en un 18" de PA , con caja absolutamente mas grande .
Desconozco las condiciones en que has probado tu parlante , influye ambiente , caja y muchas cosas mas .
No es solo como conectar las bobinas .


----------

